

Speedcrunch (calculator) - timf
http://www.speedcrunch.org

======
scott_s
I like and use this calculator, but it has one glaring fault: no modulus
operation. I doubt I could even write a program for a calculator without doing
one modulus, so I'm mystified why it wasn't included as a basic operation.

The author knows it's a desired feature, but it hasn't been rolled in yet -
that I know of.

------
timf
Three things I particularly like in this vs. my past use of just a Python
shell:

\- persistent history over sessions

\- syntax highlighting

\- variable side window lets you see current values of the variables that are
in scope (View->Variables)

There's a lot of other features, too. The built-in functions list is
extensive.

